# Plants 102



## rainmoose (Aug 5, 2008)

in the library section, i was reading the article "Plants 101 Plants and African Cichlids" by marc elieson. in it he references more detailed info can be found in his Plants 102 article.

i dont see the Plants 102 article. has it not been posted yet or perhaps removed. any ideas?


----------



## rainmoose (Aug 5, 2008)

35 views, no replies. guess i stumped everyone


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

It's been like that since I've first started here...
:fish:


----------



## rainmoose (Aug 5, 2008)

alicem said:


> It's been like that since I've first started here...
> :fish:


that's too bad because that is exactly the article i was looking for.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

rainmoose said:


> that's too bad because that is exactly the article i was looking for.


Yes, I know what you mean.
It's a wonderful site for cichlid info, tho.  
pm me if you want some links to aquatic plant forums. 
Alicem


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

I think 102 became www.aquaticplantcentral.com and www.plantedtank.net


----------

